# FS: LOT Foxfire series books



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

Foxfire books: 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 9 with Foxfire Christmas and Foxfire Handmade toys 

All are original except for #3 is a hardcover reprint

asking $75 media rate postage included in price and insured. Send PM

God bless


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

Feel free to make me an offer..................God bless


----------



## rosehaven (Nov 5, 2004)

Books have sold, Thanks so much.


----------

